# VENT



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

Well friends...don't know how much turning I am going to be able to do, if any, in the foreseeable future...the neuro surgeon had his PA call me today and confirmed that I need revision surgery for my back but he is not taking my case...I had one of those WTF moments (hope I don't get in trouble for that acronym). What is a person supposed to do  within the past two weeks the pain has gotten so bad that the only place that it is bearable is in my bed flat on my back...ugh! I am at a loss at this point...I have been playing the insurance runaround game for the past month, get a diagnosis and then told that he is not going to even try to fix it...SEE YA LATER, HAVE A GOOD DAY! Come to find out, the last surgery he did was sold as a fusion but it really wasn't. He put a device that is supposed to hold the vertebrae in place and left the dying disc in. Now that disc is protruding and to top it off, when they did the X-rays yesterday I happen to see the picture and it looked like the device was crooked. I asked the tech "is that thing crooked?" She quick responded by changing the picture on the screen and said no. Sure enough, I go home and look at my old films post op and straight as a button, now it is crooked.

I am so disgusted right now I am at a loss. Can barely get through the day at work and some days I can't even get to work...anyways, thanks for letting me vent. END VENT feeling

Reactions: Sincere 17


----------



## phinds (Jul 26, 2017)

You need a lawyer

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 26, 2017)

Agree. Hate to hear that @Lou Currier. Wish you the best!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

phinds said:


> You need a lawyer



Morgan and Morgan "for the people". You'd get it if you were from Florida 

Unless of course you are one and offering your service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 26, 2017)

Get a lawyer, find a new doc! @DKMD will work for wood I hear....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Definitely sounds like time for a second opinion Lou. Toss up which one you want to see first. Attorney may have someone in particular he works on such matters, and want you to see a different doctor. Morgan and Morgan might be a good call.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

Ugh!...sleep is eluding me, thunder is rumbling and the dogs are so close that are try to become part of my very fiber  I do love the summer night storms though...great light show...who needs the 4th of July?

Can you tell I'm bored yet?

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Definitely sounds like time for a second opinion Lou. Toss up which one you want to see first. Attorney may have someone in particular he works on such matters, and want you to see a different doctor. Morgan and Morgan might be a good call.



I agree even though I can't stand his character flaws, they get things done if there are a few bucks to be made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

So I get up to go to the bathroom...peeling the dog from my side, come back out and the dog is gone...where in the blank did she go? Found her buried under all the bed throw pillows on the floor hiding from the thunder. I rescued her and she is once again bonded by my side. 

I'm derailing my own the are, aren't I?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2017)

That's not nearly as much fun as derailing someone else's thread, but if you're bored, have a scaredy cat dog, and in pain, what the hell! Go for it DUDE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 27, 2017)

Well the meds are kicking into overdrive so I think I am going move all electronic devices off the bed and close my eyes...thanks for staying up and keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2017)

I was wondering why you were posting so late tonight.
Now I know...

Sorry to hear the woes Lou. Sounds more painful than my crap. I had to get a lawyer. Things magically started happening in a timely manor once I got one. He's a decent lawyer and come to find out, he just bought a huge powermatic lathe! 
So he can make pens!
Heh heh heh....
Now he calls me a lot more often looking for chit chat about wood and pen kits and advice on which tools to get. I asked him if I can charge per question and deduct it off my bill....
Ha!

I hope things pan out soon for ya Lou. Keep your head up.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2017)

Lou, I hate to hear all this is going on, I hope you find some relief and resolution soon! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 27, 2017)

Crappy situation to be in Lou...hope you can get things moving in a more positive direction. Has to be frustrating as all heck, on top of the pain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry you're feeling the way you feel! I don't do any spine stuff, so you probably know more than I do about current spine surgery.

I cringe every time I see a lawyer recommended for something like this, but I cringe more when I read your surgeon had the PA call... you deserve an explanation as to why you need to go elsewhere for treatment, and it should come from the person who did the surgery. After the explanation, I think you should have gotten a referral from the neurosurgeon to the specialist who is qualified to treat you. I refer patients to other surgeons quite often if I feel like there is someone better qualified to do the operation.

I hope things work out for the best for you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2017)

Lou, very sorry to hear of your back troubles. Having been through some myself I know how debilitating it can be. I hope you can get some help to get this straightened out. Definitely get another doctor, seek out one that is highly qualified and recommended. I had one of the best in my area for my back procedure and I recommend him to others. Good luck Lou! I pray you get some relief.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2017)

That is terrible Lou, i have had herniated discs and they are no joke in the pain department. I really hope you can find a solution soon.

The only thing i can do to be a good friend and support you in these difficult times is to remove the temptation of having a wood shop. Send me everything, all the tools, the woods any unfinished projects; send it all to me and you will be able to focus on whats really important... healing...
I wont take no for an answer either. I will do this for you without any hesitation. Mi shop'a es' su shop'a

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 30, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is terrible Lou, i have had herniated discs and they are no joke in the pain department. I really hope you can find a solution soon.
> 
> The only thing i can do to be a good friend and support you in these difficult times is to remove the temptation of having a wood shop. Send me everything, all the tools, the woods any unfinished projects; send it all to me and you will be able to focus on whats really important... healing...
> I wont take no for an answer either. I will do this for you without any hesitation. Mi shop'a es' su shop'a



And you're going to pay for the shipping, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Sorry you're feeling the way you feel! I don't do any spine stuff, so you probably know more than I do about current spine surgery.
> 
> I cringe every time I see a lawyer recommended for something like this, but I cringe more when I read your surgeon had the PA call... you deserve an explanation as to why you need to go elsewhere for treatment, and it should come from the person who did the surgery. After the explanation, I think you should have gotten a referral from the neurosurgeon to the specialist who is qualified to treat you. I refer patients to other surgeons quite often if I feel like there is someone better qualified to do the operation.
> 
> I hope things work out for the best for you.


Doc, that's what makes you different. We appreciate that. At least I do. I don't have much use for lawyers. And there have been a couple times in my life when I should have used one. But I prefer to just move on with life. There are times however that I think they serve their purpose and when anyone, I don't care what profession they are in, starts playing these kind of games with patients / customers, it's time to call in the big guns. If for no other reason than to get the answers that are deserved.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> And you're going to pay for the shipping, right?


Yep, send it all to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 30, 2017)

The kids , wife and pets come too!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> The kids , wife and pets come too!


You would miss the kids tho. Keep them with you and put the rest in a container.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear you're not only having to deal with back pain but insurance pain too. Sorry to say but insurance companies are running the show. I'm on Medicare and I can go where ever I want, the supplemental insurance starts making the rules and limiting my choices.


----------

